# I like goatse.



## VinsCool (Feb 5, 2015)

...goats are fine with me


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 5, 2015)

well I like apples
fucking beat that 
now
little triangular buggie


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Just to let you guys in on a little secret that you may not be aware of: 
Goats are cunts.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Just to let you guys in on a little secret that you may not be aware of:
> Goats are cunts.


 


Spoiler: goats are...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Actually, goats are a type of nut. 



Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Did you know that some types of goat produce wool?


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 6, 2015)

My grunkle actually raises goats. Here is there pic


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

Bortz made a bastard child with my goat


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 6, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bortz made a bastard child with my goat


Or maybe its a normal goat that got bitten by a radio active spider?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 6, 2015)

Hate to tell you guys, but that's a lamb. (sheep)


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Or maybe its a normal goat that got bitten by a radio active spider?


 
nobody knows


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 6, 2015)

Something something Vulpes copulates with sheep something something.

Also, baby goats are fucking adorable prove me wrong fite me irl 

Google Goats in Coats, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 6, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Something something Vulpes copulates with sheep something something.
> 
> Also, baby goats are fucking adorable prove me wrong fite me irl
> 
> Google Goats in Coats, you will not be disappointed.


 

This is what hookers and drugs do to you when you use them too much!!


----------



## Veho (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 6, 2015)

I see what you did


----------



## migles (Feb 6, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> 2 boys 1 goat-man


 
according to this picture, vulpes likes to use 2 fingers while kids watch
am i correct?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 15498


 
Well damn


----------



## lytro (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2015)

lytro said:


>


----------



## migles (Feb 8, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> View attachment 15498
> 
> goatse


 

I DEMAND TO KNOW WHAT WAS DELETED!


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2015)

migles said:


> I DEMAND TO KNOW WHAT WAS DELETED!


Urm, no.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2015)

Ibex is best goat.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2015)

Best goat is......actually sheep.


----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2015)

It outgoats actual goats.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler: BAAA!!


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2015)

Eeeeh?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Definitely not a bump


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 24, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>



Don't you mean:

Oh *Goat*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 24, 2015)

Goddamn, this is like a Cherry Pie thread.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 24, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Goddamn, this is like a Cherry Pie thread.


It's even before Cherry Pie joined GBAtemp lol.

BAAAAH


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 9, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


Nice bump


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 9, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Nice bump








--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 6, 2016)

@CIAwesome526


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 7, 2016)

I like CIAwesome526


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 21, 2016)

wow nice bump loser


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jul 21, 2016)

EarlAB said:


>


Still better than the 2016 movie.


----------



## EarlAB (Jul 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Still better than the 2016 movie.


I thought the 2016 one was better graphically.
Full 1080p, amirite? lol


----------

